# List of Schooling Fish



## Fishoutofwater (Feb 5, 2012)

Looking for a list of freshwater schooling fish that do not need a lot of cover, next to none actually. preferably with some blue in them. Thank you


----------



## rexpepper651 (Dec 25, 2012)

Fishoutofwater said:


> Looking for a list of freshwater schooling fish that do not need a lot of cover, next to none actually. preferably with some blue in them. Thank you


neon tetras
cardinal tetras
boesemani rainbows
zebra danios longfin or reg
scissortail rasbora
congo tetras
cochu's blue tetras
kerri tetras
dwarf emerald rasboras


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Turquoise rainbow, or you could do a group of blue platies or blue guppies
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

